# Sometimes Sound but no Picture



## Mister B (Jan 23, 2011)

Sometimes when I turn on my TV I can hear the audio of the channel the TiVo OTA is tuned to but I have a black screen. I can even pull up the guide or menu but have no picture on any channel. This can not be corrected by turning the TV off and on again, but is resolved by pulling the HDMI cable out of the TV and reinserting it. 
There are no components in my system other than the Tivo Edge OTA and Sony TV. I have tried replacing the HDMI cable and tried several video resolutions. Today it happened while watching a recording rather than upon power-up. I am glad I know how to fix it but it is rather irritating. 
I suspect a handshake issue but have never heard of one involving only the video and not even the built in graphics. I wish the Edge had component out as that would probably solve the problem. 
Do any members have this problem or any insight to the situation?


----------



## Mister B (Jan 23, 2011)

I suppose I could but I have found that whenever products from two companies are involved (in this case Tivo and Sony) they will always point their finger at the other one. I have found an easier solution than getting up and pulling the HDMI cable. I just switch inputs on the the TV and back again. Thanks anyways.


----------



## ovittocs (Oct 7, 2019)

In the last couple months my Sony tv has updated its firmware twice, and the first of those was not TiVo friendly. As a result, when I Instant Replay or skip forward - causing the video to become unstable, nothing new about that - and the video is lost, if not recovered quickly enough the Sony tv gives up sooner than before and displays a message saying there is no video signal present. Gee, thanks Mr Obvious!

The only fix for this is turning off the tv until such time that the tv "forgets" the failed sync, which is about 15 seconds or so. Really annoying.

So this is a situation whereby TiVo is really the unstable one here and always has been, but it's now also Sony's fault that they decided to change the amount of time that the tv would wait for a stable video signal before failing it altogether. Previously the tv would wait for the signal to become stable, no problemo. Now, problemo.


----------

